# Seedbank



## doublevisiongotmetrippin (Sep 25, 2006)

I Propose that a seedbank is rectified for less privelaged growers with not as much money as others and the seeds are provided by us good sammaritans with spare seeds let me know what you think of my proposal ive also had the idea of a swap shop were we could trade strains?


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 25, 2006)

since the fall of overgrow us and canada are making problems for anyone that sell/distribute seeds. For that reason the only way we will be able to give seeds away is if a 3rd party company deals with the contest winners.


----------



## doublevisiongotmetrippin (Sep 25, 2006)

fair enough..it was just a thought.lol


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 25, 2006)

No you are right, I am sad to say that this is a good idea but I can not implement it into the forums.


----------

